# Colnago Master fixie



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Loving to ride fixed and always wanting a Colnago I decided it was time to combine the two. I scored this 2008 Master X-Light on ebay and then got to building. She has about a hundred miles on her right now and handles great. Living in a hilly part of the country I had to find just the right gearing and the magic gear is a 48X20 which yields 63 gear inches. This is perfect as this bike loves to fly up the climbs and reasonable enough to get back down. The biggest issue was getting the chainline perfect since the frame isn't designed for fixed. Most rear hubs use longer axles to fit 130 spacing but leave the hub flanges still at the 120 width. This didn't help my cause, so I had a Surly fixed/free 130 wheel built which does use a wider hub and as you can see dropped in perfectly with my 110mm BB/crank set-up. Hope you like......

dk


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice build.

Very nice.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

It's nice, but with respect, I don't get this build. The frame is a replica of a famous RACING bike.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

merckxman said:


> It's nice, but with respect, I don't get this build. The frame is a replica of a famous RACING bike.


So is your contention that because I, or others, enjoy spending hours riding in the country fixed but not racing I, we, can't have nice bikes? Have you informed all the Madrone riders I see our there that they're not riding Lance's and Alberto's bike correctly.

dk


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

You may be reading too much into that comment, I believe he's saying a bike frame such as that would be better suited with gears and not that you shouldn't own such a nice bike. Its a beautiful bike and its yours to do with as you please but with so many fixed specific frames out there, converting that frame to fixed is the equivalent of someone upgrading a walmart bike.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Alx said:


> Its a beautiful bike and its yours to do with as you please but with so many fixed specific frames out there, converting that frame to fixed is the equivalent of someone upgrading a walmart bike.


Please explain how converting a colnago to fixed is equivalent to upgrading a walmart bike. I am missing the point, somehow it went right over my head. Is there an anti-conversion enforcement movement? What's wrong with converting this colnago? 

Take a little time and peruse the venerated Sheldon Brown's bike stable.

http://sheldonbrown.org/bicycle.html

How many fixed specific frames here, or walmart upgrades? Just wondering.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't get the build either. Yes, you can do whatever you want with a bike frame. Heck, you can do whatever you want with a Ferrari too. However, you don't see many people cutting a hole in the middle of a Ferrari's hood to install a blower. Likewise, when you think of a Colnago Master frame in Saroni colors, you do not think of something with a wood looking fender and/or a fixie. What I thought of was a bike with Super Record from the 80's, or at least an all aluminum current groupo, and an old school Selle Italia Turbo saddle. Of course, an old school Cinelli stem and Cinelli bars too, but that doesn't work so well with the more modern frames.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Wal Mart? Really?? After pondering awhile I think the issue with my two nay-sayers is a lack of understanding of the bicycle. You see, for the riding I do I require a road bike but I like to ride fixie. I need a road geometry, tire clearance/options, fender option and two brakes. A track frame simply will not do. If I only rode my fixie around town or lived in a flat state a track bike would work. But I ride in the hills and like to ride for hours/miles (not across town to the coffee shop). So having a well cornering road "RACING" geometry for descending and brakes to bleed off the spun out speed is important. Now if we click over to the "post your fixie" forum there are hundreds of bikes that were once geared (some old Colnagos) and now fixed. A few years from now this bike will no longer be new; perhaps then it'll be viewed as O.K. to "WalMart" it---check back then.

dk


----------



## Mambeu (May 19, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> I don't get the build either. Yes, you can do whatever you want with a bike frame. Heck, you can do whatever you want with a Ferrari too. However, you don't see many people cutting a hole in the middle of a Ferrari's hood to install a blower. Likewise, when you think of a Colnago Master frame in Saroni colors, you do not think of something with a wood looking fender and/or a fixie. What I thought of was a bike with Super Record from the 80's, or at least an all aluminum current groupo, and an old school Selle Italia Turbo saddle. Of course, an old school Cinelli stem and Cinelli bars too, but that doesn't work so well with the more modern frames.


Some people buy a sports car with cruise control, an automatic transmission, remote-start, heated seats, and all sorts of other doo-dads. Some people get a sports car with a manual transmission, manual locks, and no a/c. It all depends on your preferences as a driver. Neither approach takes away from the craftsmanship of the car.

Same with bikes. A beautiful Colnago frame can be turned into a beautiful bike in any number of ways, and this is one of them.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Beauty is also in the eye of the beholder. When somebody says "Colnago Master in Saroni" a picture of the OP's bike does not pop into my head. I have never even thought about fenders on a Colnago. I would never think about getting a Ferrari in automatic either. To each his own.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> . I have never even thought about fenders on a Colnago.


It's winter in the Pacific Northwest, everything has fenders. $7000+ Colnagos, Cervelos, Pinarellos, customs, everything. So if you have to do it they might as well be custom wood ones. The plus side of having to have fenders in this part of the world is I don't own a trainer---we're able to be on the road year round. Come on out and enjoy my local rides---there's multiple companies that charge thousands to tour you for a week. But if you come before May/June you'd better buy some fenders.

dk


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't ride in the rain unless I get caught in it after I start riding. Rain is pretty much trainer weather for me, along with any temps that get below 40, and forget about snow and ice.


----------



## slucke (Nov 11, 2005)

I also do wood working and live in the PNW. Those wood fenders got me thinking. Did you make them?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Back in the early 1980's, Marcel Calborn had a Colnago (with a paint scheme quite close to yours) in his So Cal shop all done up with fenders and priest bars. It did, though, have the latest in gearing -- a Campy Nuovo Record five speed. Me and the wife got a big kick out it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That bike it super cool. I say build it how you want. That one was built how he likes and it came out really nice.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Great Build.
I love it, but am jealous I don't have a Colnago. LOL!
Have Fun!


----------



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello fellow members!

Nice looking bike and seems to ridden also.
So who did make the fenders???

I would not build one like that , but that dosent meen its not nice frame + fix kit.
Enjoy your rides!!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I wouldn't take it so personally. You asked for opinions, got a few positive and a couple of negative ones. I certainly don't think that not liking the bike build is due to a lack of understanding the bike's purpose. Maybe more due to a traditionalist's point of view?
I understand and appreciate your reasoning behind building a bike like this. I just wouldn't do it with a classic Colnago.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I like it and think it is all about riding what you desire.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Cody over in Bend at Woodies Fenders made them. They're the second set he's done for me and I'm very happy with both. http://www.woodysfenders.com/store/


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

seeborough said:


> I wouldn't take it so personally. You asked for opinions, got a few positive and a couple of negative ones. I certainly don't think that not liking the bike build is due to a lack of understanding the bike's purpose. Maybe more due to a traditionalist's point of view?
> I understand and appreciate your reasoning behind building a bike like this. I just wouldn't do it with a classic Colnago.


It's not about taking the build personally; and clearly everyone has failed to realize it's not a touring bike it's a bike in the Pacific Northwest so this time of year it has fenders. What I'm frustrated and baffled about is that on the Fixie forum it's being flamed for being made into a fixie. So even the folks who ride fixie view themselves or fixed gear riding as lesser and should only use lesser bikes. To use a high quality bike for the purpose of fixed gear riding is clearly being dismissed. Multiple "not something I would do" quotes on a fixed gear forum leaves me wondering and disappointed. I guess the biggest frustration is that even those who call themselves fixie riders feel that they deserve to be riding junk because it isn't racing. As a guy who's logged thousands of miles fixed over the last 13 years I take it personally and am disappointed to learn the state of my beloved segment of cycling. 

As a parting suggestion to all you fixies out there: this is the fastest, best handling, most fun fixed gear bike I have ever owned (I've had 4 over the years ((all converted road frames)) IT IS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD DO!!!!  

dk


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

nice bike, nice build and you should enjoy it for many years to come. Trouble is, you will find it very hard to go back to a lesser frame. Next stop custom Ti.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

89dk said:


> Come on out and enjoy my local rides---there's multiple companies that charge thousands to tour you for a week. But if you come before May/June you'd better buy some fenders.
> dk


I sure wouldn't want to draft someone _without_ fenders in that part of the world!

As for your build, I think it is worthy of respect. I'd ride it. Why do people insist on making your bike fit within some preconceived box of limitations?

I build my bikes in a way that suits my needs best and stays within my budget (kinda). What others think about it is way, waaaayyy down the list. Age has help me to shed my ego a little and actually enjoy life at a much greater, simpler level.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not insisting that his bike fit into my preconceived notion of what a Colnago Master Saronni should look like. I am just telling him what my preconceived notion is. He posted the pic for opinions and everybody seems to have piled on the first guy that commented about a fixie being built out of this frame. Yes, everybody can do whatever they want with whatever they own, as long as it is legal. It doesn't mean I have to agree with it, just like it doesn't mean the OP has to agree with me.

I would never hang anything buy Campy on a Colnago, or any other Italian frame for that matter. I would probably never use anything buy Campy on any road bike, period. However, there are plenty of Colnagos built with Shimano and SRAM. Not how I would envision mine built, but to each their own. They are still all awesome bikes, even this fixie on a Colnago Master frame. Granted, I don't like the saddle or the bar wrap either, but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

89dk, I had similiar thoughts about the Colnago Master but making it single speed rather than fixed. I would love to make that combination as you did, so I like your bike. Have fun riding it.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I still don't understand the walmart thing as it applies to a colnago frame. I like the bike. A real plus is it's a colnago and Italian. That's all I need to know.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*But I most certainly won't.*



89dk said:


> It's not about taking the build personally; and clearly everyone has failed to realize it's not a touring bike it's a bike in the Pacific Northwest so this time of year it has fenders. What I'm frustrated and baffled about is that on the Fixie forum it's being flamed for being made into a fixie. So even the folks who ride fixie view themselves or fixed gear riding as lesser and should only use lesser bikes. To use a high quality bike for the purpose of fixed gear riding is clearly being dismissed. Multiple "not something I would do" quotes on a fixed gear forum leaves me wondering and disappointed. I guess the biggest frustration is that even those who call themselves fixie riders feel that they deserve to be riding junk because it isn't racing. As a guy who's logged thousands of miles fixed over the last 13 years I take it personally and am disappointed to learn the state of my beloved segment of cycling.
> 
> As a parting suggestion to all you fixies out there: this is the fastest, best handling, most fun fixed gear bike I have ever owned (I've had 4 over the years ((all converted road frames)) IT IS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD DO!!!!
> 
> dk


Firstly, I think you would have to shoot me dead before I let you put a fender on my Master Light. If the weather is crappy, I'll ride something else. 

Secondly, you are not getting flamed for building your bike the way you like it. You posted a picture and asked for opinions on your build. Some on this board don't like it and you start pouting. If you don't like to hear the answer, don't ask the question.

Lastly, I'm pretty sure there's enough room in your beloved segment of cycling to tolerate you riding a fixed Colnago conversion with fenders and me riding a dumpster dive POS.
Maybe even enough room for a post ride beer...


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

seeborough said:


> Firstly, I think you would have to shoot me dead before I let you put a fender on my Master Light. If the weather is crappy, I'll ride something else.


Never said this wasn't the something else


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

89dk said:


> Never said this wasn't the something else


Pure blasphemy, that.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

i think the bike is beautiful. i love it.


----------

